# What type of litter to change to?



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I currently own 2 cats, one stays indoors and one goes outside via the catflap. 
My indoor cat uses an outdoor litter tray via the catflap and I currently am using a clay based, non clumping litter.

I am moving next month to a flat with no cat flap, so both my cats will be using the litter tray for the first few weeks until my outdoor one can start venturing out.( he has used litter trays in the past ) 

As I haven't had a litter tray indoors for a while and have always used non clumping clay litter, I was wondering if anyone could recommend anything better to use once I have moved. I plan to purchase a hooded, filtered litter tray and will likely change it everyday. 

I'd like to use a non clumping litter still but not necessarily clay based. 

Any recommendations greatly received


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi

I use catsan for my indoor cat. She also has a hooded litter tray with a flap door attached.
When I was on holiday my friend (owns a pet food shop) did a cat litter experiment to see if I could switch to a cheaper brand - I cannot!
With the wood pellets she decided it was a good idea to dig and put the *entire* lot on the floor!! (maybe she's just weird!)
She gets a few little stones on the floor with catsan but having tested a few other brands myself this seems to be the best one for me 
Hope that helps!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The problem I always found with non-clumping litters is it is not easy to get all the used bits out of the tray, as they are not visible in the way that clumps are. As a result you can quickly get a situation where the whole contents of the litter tray stink. 

I suppose if you are planning to empty all the trays out each day and start again with fresh litter it will be OK, but does mean you will get through a heck of a lot of litter that way. 

The litter that I think is far and away the best is Natures Best (OKO Plus). It is a cereal based clumping litter, nice and soft on the paws, and easy to dig in. 
The clumps are easy to remove from the trays and are flushable (the wet bits are compostable), so they don't make the rest of the tray smell bad. It is more expensive to buy but lasts for ages, so is good value for money. Most cats seem to like it. [email protected] sells it.


----------



## Tictoc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Oko is definitely the best litter out there x


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Is this it? I've never heard of Oko before. Might get a trial bag to see how she is with it..

Cat's Best Öko Plus: Great Deals on Cat Litter at zooplus


----------



## Tictoc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes that's it and its great x


----------



## lovemykittys (Jul 11, 2013)

I definately agree Natures Best (OKO Plus) is THE best cat litter. I have tried so many litters and this one is just perfect and works out much cheaper in the long run as it lasts so well. You must try it and see for yourself. If you didnt have hooded litter box it could possibly be messy if your cats are anything like mine but this litter in a hooded box is unbeatable


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For a clumping litter, Everclean is excellent though it does tend to track. The HD version is very fine, unscented and forms strong clumps.

I buy it from R&L Pet Products at Lancing which if you are at Brighton (your name suggests that) is quite close. They have a big range of cat litter including products made from recycled paper, wheat and other things.

However although one of my litter trays is filtered with a swing door I fold the door so it's open all the time. I think it can hold odours otherwise.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Definitely clumping for me all the time.........you just don't have to change the litter so often.

I love Worlds Best in my XXL litter tray, and use Cat's best Natures Gold (Oko but pelleted) in the other two trays. Both clump and are flushable. Both are soft on paws and the cats like both. They go through phases of which they like the best!!

I used to use the famous white litter brand and it just stinks sooooooo quickly. Recently I helped a friend when they were on holiday, she uses it and it just smells so quickly and you use so much changing the litter all the time. It fills your bin up darn fast too. I also prefer a natural based litter, less harm if ingested, and little problem with dust.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

lovemykittys said:


> I definately agree Natures Best (OKO Plus) is THE best cat litter. I have tried so many litters and this one is just perfect and works out much cheaper in the long run as it lasts so well. You must try it and see for yourself. If you didnt have hooded litter box it could possibly be messy if your cats are anything like mine but this litter in a hooded box is unbeatable


In order for it to last so long, do you scoop it several times a day? Daily? Every other day? And do you top it up as you go - or do you use it for so long, dump the lsot and refill?

I tried the silica ones where they say top up every couple of days but I didnot find it very effective.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

I just looked at OKO at Pets at Home, which we have near to us.

Nearly £10 for 10litres!!!! 

That is very expensive!!! BUT - if it lasts longer.....can anyone advise on how often you have to empty the lost and refill?

We have 2 indoor cats. 

Thanks!

=====================

I just looked at the R&L site mentioned on another post and fourn 30litres for £21 - thats better.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just changed over to Oko and I think it is Great:thumbsup:
I bought 40L bag from zooplus at £25.
I have used this for two weeks and hardly used much at all.
I think it does work out very competitive to the cheaper brands.
Asda clay clumping litter we would get through 1 in a week. With Oko once you have filled the Litter Tray you only top it up now and again.
The clumping is very good. I just chuck it down the loo
There is no smell.
I don't over fill the tray.

They say to refresh the litter once every 6 weeks. I suppose that varies.
Our trays seem to be dry and after 2 weeks there is no smell


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

jill3 said:


> I have just changed over to Oko and I think it is Great:thumbsup:
> I bought 40L bag from zooplus at £25.
> I have used this for two weeks and hardly used much at all.
> I think it does work out very competitive to the cheaper brands.
> ...


Sounds great! I am going to try it. We go through a bag a week of ASDA litter.

I have never used clumping litter. Do you need to pull the clumps every single day or every other day or so?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I take the clumps out when I notice them. I work from home so I am always declumping! It is so easy with a poop scoop as there is no wet areas at all, so it doesn't stick to the tray like Asda litter. I just pop the clump and poops in the toilet and flush away.
I don't think you will regret buying it as it is far easier and no smell.
My cats used it straight the way.
Some people say to get another tray and put that down and see if they use it.
Once they start to use it then replace it in all the trays.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> For a clumping litter, Everclean is excellent though it does tend to track


If you think Everclean tracks then you've obviously not used Oko. When I used Everclean I did get the less track version. I now use this from Zooplus and find it even better than Everclean. Not as neat to store as the boxes but as I don't have to wait for cat shows to stock up I don't have to keep as much in.

Golden Grey Master Cat Litter at zooplus


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

As stated with clumping litter, put a fair depth of litter in the tray so when they wee it gets clumped before it reaches the bottom of the tray. This is then removed in my case twice daily. The result is the rest of the litter is still clean. The litter is topped up with fresh as an when you need to, the fact that most of the recommended ones are flushable means you don't have major bin waste etc.

They do seems expensive to start with but I believe you will not regret it.


----------



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies, I definitely want to stick to non clumping though


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow - I bought some of the OKO reccomended here - and can I just say BLESS ALL OF YOU THAT RECCOMENDED THIS!!!!! 

This has changed my life!! The stuff is a-m-a-z-i-n-g. Been in the tray for over a week now, maybe 10 days, used by two boys, very active tray users - house usually reeks after one day of changing the litter and when the cover of the tray is removed it often smelled like a smelly fish tank!!!

This stuff is magic. NO smell in the house - at all. Clumps perfectly. Perfect little balls - not some giant claylike brick on the bottom of the tray - and having been a very busy week, its been about 4 days since I scooped - I took the cover off tonight - and it was actually PLEASANT smelling. Aromatic, smelled of woodchips and NOT of pee and poop!!! And the litter was bone dry. 

I am sold. Worth every extra penny.

Thank you SO much.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes it is great as is Natures Gold which is Oko but pelleted. 

I have to say it makes me so cross when you go into supermarkets and they sell, sell , sell all that white stuff, rows of it and don't bother to give CHOICE at different price points. 

I do find I want to tell everyone about all I've learnt on this site ie best litter, best wet food, how to fed Raw and why. But I generally keep quiet unless asked don't want mad cat lady being thrown at me.


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Wow - I bought some of the OKO reccomended here - and can I just say BLESS ALL OF YOU THAT RECCOMENDED THIS!!!!!
> 
> This has changed my life!! The stuff is a-m-a-z-i-n-g. Been in the tray for over a week now, maybe 10 days, used by two boys, very active tray users - house usually reeks after one day of changing the litter and when the cover of the tray is removed it often smelled like a smelly fish tank!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry but ... that's disgusting. You should be scooping at least once or twice a day, especially with two "very active tray users". I'm amazed they're still using it.

Ask yourself this: how often do you flush your toilet? Would you go in a toilet that hadn't been flushed for 4 days?

Our cats' litter tray is in the bathroom so whenever I go to my loo, if they're used theirs I scoop it. I also shake it level when I'm done so I can tell by pawprints/diggings that they've been. If they've only pee'd in it, there is literally no smell.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

shortandfurry said:


> Sorry but ... that's disgusting. You should be scooping at least once or twice a day, especially with two "very active tray users". I'm amazed they're still using it.
> 
> Ask yourself this: how often do you flush your toilet? Would you go in a toilet that hadn't been flushed for 4 days?
> 
> Our cats' litter tray is in the bathroom so whenever I go to my loo, if they're used theirs I scoop it. I also shake it level when I'm done so I can tell by pawprints/diggings that they've been. If they've only pee'd in it, there is literally no smell.


They're happy. I'm happy. Sorry you are not.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Wow - I bought some of the OKO reccomended here - and can I just say BLESS ALL OF YOU THAT RECCOMENDED THIS!!!!!
> 
> This has changed my life!! The stuff is a-m-a-z-i-n-g. Been in the tray for over a week now, maybe 10 days, used by two boys, very active tray users - house usually reeks after one day of changing the litter and when the cover of the tray is removed it often smelled like a smelly fish tank!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, are you saying that you have two cats using a single litter tray and haven't had to scoop for 4 days?! That must be one big tray. I have four cats using 5 litter trays (Oko Plus) and the garden and I scoop at least 3 times a day and more if I'm working from home. I assume your boys go elsewhere as well? Oko Plus is good but not that good!


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

It is a very large tray.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I usuallyl use wood pellets,but one of my cats who has colitis suddenly stopped going in the tray, I tried different ones, but found one at Sainsburys,own brand, and she will use thst,it is easy to remove clumps,and is £3-75 for 10 litres, I am really pleased with it, doesn't smell either


----------

